# Lotto



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all, does anyone play the Spanish or any other lotto online as I understand that many are fake?


Cheers


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

inysteve said:


> Hi all, does anyone play the Spanish or any other lotto online as I understand that many are fake?
> 
> 
> Cheers


My OH gets mine from the little kiosk thing in Carrefour - I would say if you are going to do anything online search for the official websites for the known lotteries (see link) if there are such facilities. Spain seems behind the UK for doing things online!

Tumbit.com - How To Guides - How To Play The Spanish Lotteries


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> My OH gets mine from the little kiosk thing in Carrefour - I would say if you are going to do anything online search for the official websites for the known lotteries (see link) if there are such facilities.
> 
> Spain seems behind the UK for doing things online!..?????????????????
> Lotería Nacional: Resultados Loteria Nacional
> El Gordo Lottery, Elgordo de Navidad


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

pensionista said:


> steve_in_spain said:
> 
> 
> > My OH gets mine from the little kiosk thing in Carrefour - I would say if you are going to do anything online search for the official websites for the known lotteries (see link) if there are such facilities.
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Spain seems behind the UK for doing things online!


Hi Steve
For one I don't think Spain is that much behind the UK for things on-line and, if they are, is it such a bad thing? If the products are available, I have had no difficulty, the problem is, because the Spaniards are, in general, less "Keeping up with The Jones's", there is a lighter demand for shopping on-line. Add to that, most of the population (other than in the cities and large towns where almost everything they want can be bought locally) is older and not so much into new technologies. In our village, for example, we were looking out for satellite dishes on properties that are known to be Spanish owned and they are few and far between. The kids, of course, are a much more "with-it" and, if they haven't talked parents into getting them a computer, can be found in Guadalinfo, the public library or in the internet café.

Our neighbour's daughter is studying Egyptology and is on a 3-week visit to Egypt. She sent us, via her laptop, some photos on Friday, and after printing them out we took them to the neighbours'. They were absolutely amazed that they had, in their hands, pictures of their daughter taken and hour or so earlier.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Much better to buy your lottery tickets from one of the registered ONCE sellers on the street, it´s a way of giving jobs to people with disabilities. And much more sociable!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Much better to buy your lottery tickets from one of the registered ONCE sellers on the street, it´s a way of giving jobs to people with disabilities. And much more sociable!


The ONCE is one thing, lotería another and the quiniela another!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The ONCE is one thing, lotería another and the quiniela another!!


Oh, sorry I didn´t realise - it all involves handing over money and keeping your fingers crossed!

We just about break even on the ONCE.


----------

